# moths outside during day



## lecoughlin (Nov 30, 2011)

Actually, I lied - there are about 100 moths.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Are they bothering you? Why get rid of them?:huh:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is a moth infestation you should probably call an exterminator.


----------

